# Java 3D -> JBullet



## Matthias K. (17. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe mich mit JOGL im Bezug auf JBullet beschäftigt und es auch geschafft jegliche 
Körper, wie Würfel, Kugeln etc. rechnen und darstellen zu lassen, jedoch krieg ich es 
einfach nicht hin, CompoundShapes zu erstellen. In den beigelegten Codes findet man 
zwar eine Beispiel, aber dieser funktioniert leider nicht.

Kann jemand mal nen Code posten (bitte ohne JME-Bibliotheken), der funktioniert?


Danke im Vorraus!

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## Matthias K. (18. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab es endlich geschafft eine Lösung für mein Problem zu finden,
nämlich mit "copy+paste" 
Jedoch dauert es noch etwas bis ich den funktionstüchtigen Code so um-
geschrieben habe, dass er wunschgemäß funktioniert :rtfm:

Falls jemand Interesse an JBullet + OpenGL hat, einfach nur antworten.
Ich wollt' nämlich vielleicht mal ein kleines Tutorial schreiben.


Hier der Link für ein paar JBullet-Beispiele (Applet):
JBullet - Java port of Bullet Physics Library


Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## Skanky (19. Okt 2011)

Also allgemeines Interesse ist da 

auch wenn ich im Monent noch lange nicht soweit bin.


----------



## Matthias K. (21. Okt 2011)

Schon mal einer! :applaus:

Also entweder kann schon fast jeder mit JBullet umgehen oder
keiner versteht, dass ich nur wissen möchte, ob allgemeines
Interesse besteht.

Gruß,
Matthias


----------

